# (( تمارين الظهر اليومية لشد الظهر وعضلاته وتقويتها                     ))



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2011)

تمارين الظهر اليومية لشد الظهر وعضلاته وتقويتها                     

*حاول أن تجعل التمرن لخمسة عشرة دقيقة جزءآ من روتينك اليومي، ولكن في حال سبق أن عانيت من إصابة في الظهر أو كنت تعاني من مشاكل صحية أخرى كترقق العظام  فقم بإستشارة الطبيب أولآ:*

*1- شد الركبة إلى الكتف: *
*- تمدد على ظهرك فوق سطح صلب، وإثن ركبتيك وأبق قدميك مسطحتين.*
*- إسحب ركبتك إلى صدرك بكلتا يديك.*
*- حافظ على وضعيتك من 15 إلى 30 ثانية ثم إرجع إلى وضعية البداية.*
*- كرر التمرين بالساق التالية.*
*- ثم أعده مع كل ساق ثلاث أو أربع مرات.*








*2- تمرين الكرسي: *
*- إجلس على كرسي ثم إبدأ بالإنحناء ببطء نحو الأرض حتى تشعر بتمدد بسيط في عضلات ظهرك.*
*- حافظ على وضعيتك من 15 إلى 30 ثانية.*
*- ثم كرر التمرين 3 أو 4 مرات.*







*3- تمرين القطّة: *

*الخطوة الأولى*
*- إركع على ركبتيك ويديك.*
*- ثم دع ظهرك وبطنك يتدلّيان ببطء إلى الأرض.*






*الخطوة الثانية*
*- قوس ظهرك ببطء نحو الأعلى*
*- كرر التمرين عدة مرات*







*4- الضغط على عظم الكتف: *
*- إجلس مستقيم الظهر على كرسي.*
*- أبق ذقنك منحنيّآ وكتفيك منخفضتين.*
*- شدّ عظمتي الكتف إلى بعضهما بعضآ وقوّم الجزء الأعلى من ظهرك.*
*- حافظ على وضعتيك لبضع ثوان ثم إرجع إلى وضع البداية.*
*- كرر التمرين عدة مرات.*







*5- نصف تمرين جلوس: *
*- تمدد على ظهرك فوق سطح صلب وإثن ركبتيك وأبق قدميك مسطحتين.*
*- شدّ ذراعيك إلى الأمام محاولآ لمس ركبتيك بيديك حتى ترتفع عظمتا الكتف عن الأرض، ولا تمسك ركبتيك.*
*- حافظ على وضعيتك لبضع ثوان ثم إرجع ببطء إلى وضع البداية.*
*- كرر التمرين عدة مرات.*







*6- رفع الساقين: *

*الخطوة الأولى*
*- تمدد على بطنك على سطح صلب واضعآ وسادة تحت وركيك والجزء الأسفل لبطنك.*
*- إثن ركبتك وإرفع ساقك قليلآ عن السطح.*
*- إبق على هذا الوضع لخمس ثوان ثم كرر التمرين عدة مرات*







*الخطوة الثانية*
*- قوّم ساقك ثم كرر التمرين نفسه.*
*- إرفع إحدى ساقيك قليلآ لخمس ثوان، ثم كرر التمرين عدة مرات*
*(( ))*




http://www.6abib.com/a-631.htm​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2011)

*موضوع جميل جدا
شكراا
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا*​
> *شكراا*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​





شكرا  ردك ومرورك الاروع​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يناير 2011)

مشكووووورة يا كلدانية واحلى تقييم..​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> مشكووووورة يا كلدانية واحلى تقييم..​​



اخ كليمو
الف شكر لمرووورك  ولتقيم الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## maria123 (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرًا كتير رح جربن


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2011)

maria123 قال:


> شكرًا كتير رح جربن


maria
اسعدني مروورك الجميل


----------



## جيلان (10 فبراير 2011)

بحاول حسب الوقت اخصص وقت للتمارين يااه
والنبى زمان كنت منتظمة فى الحاجات دى خالص بس الزمن بقى هههههههههه
شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع , خطوات مهمة جدا خصوصا للكتف والظهر للى بيعد على الكمبيوتر كتير


----------



## كلدانية (10 فبراير 2011)

جيلان قال:


> بحاول حسب الوقت اخصص وقت للتمارين يااه
> والنبى زمان كنت منتظمة فى الحاجات دى خالص بس الزمن بقى هههههههههه
> شكرا حبيبتى على الموضوع , خطوات مهمة جدا خصوصا للكتف والظهر للى بيعد على الكمبيوتر كتير


 نورت موضوعي  بردك الراائع


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 فبراير 2011)

*تمارين مهمة ومفيدة جداا*
*شكرا لكِ كلدانية*
*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2011)

*حلوة خالص التمارين دى ومفيدة جدا 
ميرسى تاسونى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## جيلان (8 مارس 2011)

يُفك لانتهاء مُدة التثبيت
شكرا كلدانية


----------

